# Lowrance StructureScan



## Jim (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks pretty good!

[youtube]0FKWuIfn5qA[/youtube]


----------



## russ010 (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it... but I doubt it would work with my HDS-5x... it doesn't have GPS


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 3, 2009)

too complicated for me but that things pretty cool


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

That looks cool. My buddy just got the Hummingbird one but I didn't see it yet. He did say the thing works awesome.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks good. Lowrance needed something to keep them alive, seeing as Humminbird really had them when it came to side scan technology, which is really the future in sonars. Really essential for anybody that fishes offshore structure (which I really need to learn to do). Only question is if it is too little, too late. Right now, that has no features the 'Bird doesn't, and the 'Bird has been around for over 3 years, proving it's worthiness. Lowrance had to introduce the High Def, because they were badly falling behind in new technology, and hadn't perfected the ability to market side scan technology (Not sure if it was patents stopping them, or what). Personally, I didn't really see any real advantage to the high def over a high resolution conventional color unit, and am thinking it was so in name only. 

If they straighten up a few customer service issues, and somehow manage to catch a bit of the side scan market, then things might be looking up for Lowrance.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2009)

If I had a couple of grand burning a hole in my pocket, I would have a sidescan unit of some sort. KY Lake primarily fishes as offshore structure for much of the year and one of those units would sure make life a lot easier.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> If I had a couple of grand burning a hole in my pocket, I would have a sidescan unit of some sort. KY Lake primarily fishes as offshore structure for much of the year and one of those units would sure make life a lot easier.


Same here. Until the work out a number of kinks with these (the HDS units are having major water intrusion issues), I would put it on the 'Bird. Having fished with numerous guys who have them, it is just about essential for summer and winter fishing - and, that is coming from a diehard bank beater.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 4, 2009)

Ill be getting a RayMarine Ds500x in a few days!!! 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2009)

those are cool but it really makes your mind work hard trying to figure out the angle lol


----------



## Brine (Jun 5, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> those are cool but it really makes your mind work hard trying to figure out the angle lol



Just imagine you are a kite being pulled by the boat looking down


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2009)

brine my brain just exploded. Most of the time I'm good at contorting images in my mind.. like drafting and such... but your statement made my eye twitch...


Care to elaborate? :lol:


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2009)

What you are seeing on the screen is what you would be seeing if the lake were empty (had no water in it) and you were a kite/bird flying behind the boat looking at the ground.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 6, 2009)

flying parallel or perpendicular to the ground?


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> flying parallel or perpendicular to the ground?


Parallel

I'll give it one more shot.....

Here is someone else explaining it.

https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=314226&highlight=side+imaging

Hope this helps.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 6, 2009)

I know this is off-topic, and i am sorry, but i didnt want to start a whole thread for this question. Does anyone use RayMarine sonar for Bass fishing? The only info i can find on the unit i want is in salt-water/offshore forums. Seems like only deep offshore guys use them.


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> I know this is off-topic, and i am sorry, but i didnt want to start a whole thread for this question. Does anyone use RayMarine sonar for Bass fishing? The only info i can find on the unit i want is in salt-water/offshore forums. Seems like only deep offshore guys use them.



You're right


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the thing that confuses me is that its "side imaging" so if I were in a kite parallel with the water looking straight down, id be looking at the top of structure, not the sides of it....


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I think the thing that confuses me is that its "side imaging" so if I were in a kite parallel with the water looking straight down, id be looking at the top of structure, not the sides of it....



Forget the word "side imaging" then.

Regular sonar produces a wave that is shot straight down yet the view shows up on your screen as if you were looking at it from the side.

Side imaging shoots a wave that is shot to either side of the boat yet the view shows up on your screen as if you were looking at it from above. 

That link I sent you to with the picture of the two boat ramps is as good of an example as I can give you. The boat is practically on the bank with a ramp on either side of the boat.


----------



## TrackerTom (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the huminbird 798. It's fantastic. I wanted the larger model, but $1k was already a stretch for me, there's no way I could spend $2k on one. I'm still learning it since I've only been out a handful of times with it, but it's amazing for learning a new lake.

Tom


----------



## Brine (Jun 8, 2009)

TrackerTom said:


> I have the huminbird 798. It's fantastic. I wanted the larger model, but $1k was already a stretch for me, there's no way I could spend $2k on one. I'm still learning it since I've only been out a handful of times with it, but it's amazing for learning a new lake.
> 
> Tom



That's awesome. If you ever get a chance to post some still shots of it, do it for us!


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2009)

Brine said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > those are cool but it really makes your mind work hard trying to figure out the angle lol
> ...



So everything you are seeing on screen you just passed?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 8, 2009)

Jim said:


> So everything you are seeing on screen you just passed?



To my understanding, that is correct. They are like a traditional finder in that respect.


----------



## Brine (Jun 8, 2009)

Jim said:


> So everything you are seeing on screen you just passed?



Correct. The top of the screen is the most recent history (closest to the boat). From there down is history with the bottom of the screen being furthest from the boat.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 9, 2009)

If you had the transducer on the trolling motor it would be what is in front of you though, right?


----------



## stinkynathan (Jun 9, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> If you had the transducer on the trolling motor it would be what is in front of you though, right?



Right, but the image would get look a bit screwy once you start rotating the TM to alter your path. 

I'm pretty sure these units aren't meant to be used as a way to find structure where there are or might be fish. Then, you'd use your standard finder on the TM or bow to tell you exactly what is below you (depending, of course, on how you're fishing).


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh ok, i didnt think about that.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 9, 2009)

stinkynathan said:


> I'm pretty sure these units aren't meant to be used as a way to find structure where there are or might be fish.



That's exactly what they are for. Otherwise, all you need is a flasher. :?:


----------



## Brine (Jun 9, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> stinkynathan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure these units aren't meant to be used as a way to find structure where there are or might be fish.
> ...



Yes, that is precisely what they are for. 

After all of this attempted explaining, I have deduced that the right thing to do is for everyone to pitch in until I have collected 2K, and I will buy one and give first hand reports of how the unit works. :roll:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 9, 2009)

I know how they work as well.

Perhaps we can collect $4k and make it a tag team project. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2009)

7k! I want the big flat screen :LOL2:


----------



## TrackerTom (Jun 11, 2009)

Brine said:


> TrackerTom said:
> 
> 
> > I have the huminbird 798. It's fantastic. I wanted the larger model, but $1k was already a stretch for me, there's no way I could spend $2k on one. I'm still learning it since I've only been out a handful of times with it, but it's amazing for learning a new lake.
> ...



I don't have anywhere near as good of stuff yet as I have seen on the unofficial humminbird site. Here's a link directly to the page with the videos and pics.

https://www.xumba.scholleco.com/index.php?c=4

I havne't had mine very long yet and am just learning it. However the first time out I was able to see an amazing amount of detail. Following a creek channel is so easy. They are terrific for learning new water.

Tom


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice site Tom!

Guys check out this picture for a cool explanation how it works.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Side-scan_sonar.svg


----------

